# Bell & Ross have problems with the lume?



## RooRocks

My watch has NO lume! It is so horrible I can't even wear it at night.

This is normal?

Normal lume:









Lume after I put it under a flashlight for 30 seconds:


----------



## acg2010

The heritage doesn't have much lume. In order to get that real tan color the lume is very weak.


----------



## Aqua Spearo

what he said.. probably the result of diluting the lume to make it tan.


----------



## confucius1982

What's the lume like in general for the standard B&R models? (03-92 etc)


----------



## acg2010

It's not bad. I can see mine for hours into the night with no problems on the military type. It's not torch like all night, but it's pretty good.


----------



## Wannaduck

I believe most lumes need to be "charged" like you have done unless you are talking about tritium gas (like the Ball watches) which is radioactive and glows on its own. Some lume are brighter than others depending on the coating and type of paint used (as well as color...white the brightest, orange less so). I think what you have is normal.


----------



## Geof3

Uh... The lume is light reactive. :-s It has to be charged with light or it won't glow. The sun will hammer it up. Once charged it should be visible, though weakly after a bit, all night.


----------



## chrisc9867

Yup, they have pretty dim lumes apparently. People tend to say to watch out for the low lumes as they may be fakes. In truth, the real ones have low lumes lol...


----------



## Vic-20

chrisc9867 said:


> Yup, they have pretty dim lumes apparently. People tend to say to watch out for the low lumes as they may be fakes. In truth, the real ones have low lumes lol...


I agree. If you are looking for spectacular luminosity you won't gnerally find it with luxury watches. I've heard similar comments around SINN watches. I bought a Lum Tec M16 and it's a torch in comparison to my BR03-94 S chrono. But to get that lume the pigment color under normal light just doesn't offer color crispness. On the other hand, with the B&R the the indices, hands and dial color contrast (the bright white and the deep black) :-!between are what's most pleasing to me on the B&R anyways!


----------



## RooRocks

Geof3 said:


> Uh... The lume is light reactive. :-s It has to be charged with light or it won't glow. The sun will hammer it up. Once charged it should be visible, though weakly after a bit, all night.


That's the problem, less than 3 minutes after being under an intense light you cannot even see the lume.


----------



## confucius1982

Vic-20 said:


> I agree. If you are looking for spectacular luminosity you won't gnerally find it with luxury watches. I've heard similar comments around SINN watches. I bought a Lum Tec M16 and it's a torch in comparison to my BR03-94 S chrono. But to get that lume the pigment color under normal light just doesn't offer color crispness. On the other hand, with the B&R the the indices, hands and dial color contrast (the bright white and the deep black) :-!between are what's most pleasing to me on the B&R anyways!


I love the lume on my Omega Seamaster. It glows like an absolute torch!


----------



## Otto76

My BR02 isn't too bad, but it was no good when I first got it. It had probably been sitting in the box without light for months so it wasn't very responsive for a few days. It's much better than the BR01 I used to have though.


----------



## Geof3

RooRocks said:


> That's the problem, less than 3 minutes after being under an intense light you cannot even see the lume.


Interesting... How long are you charging it? It shouldn't die that fast. My Type Marine has day-glow lume, it is easily readable all night after about a minute or two of charging directly near a light. The sun really fires it up. I can see the lume in daylight.


----------



## the_saint

RooRocks said:


> That's the problem, less than 3 minutes after being under an intense light you cannot even see the lume.


Is it authentic?

I have seen a very nice rep, but the lume SUCKED


----------



## Swiss Precision

confucius1982 said:


> I love the lume on my Omega Seamaster. It glows like an absolute torch!


+1 My Omega PO is bright through the night and the SMP is brighter still. Not too sure about your luxury watch = no lume comment.


----------



## Aargau

is bad lume a giveaway for a replica? how long should the lume typically last?


----------



## Aqua Spearo

Do not think so. B&R is diluting the lumination when they change the color. The standard white numbered watches all have average lume.



Aargau said:


> is bad lume a giveaway for a replica? how long should the lume typically last?


----------



## RooRocks

the_saint said:


> Is it authentic?
> 
> I have seen a very nice rep, but the lume SUCKED


I know it is authentic so I am not worried about that.


----------



## Wannaduck

What he said. I have the M19 from Lum-Tec and the BR01-94. The M19 has much greater luminosity; but it is not as white (it's off white) as the BR. I can see the dial of the BR in the dark even though it's not as exposed to light during the day...pretty dim though and it is after my eyes have acclimated to the dark.



Vic-20 said:


> I agree. If you are looking for spectacular luminosity you won't gnerally find it with luxury watches. I've heard similar comments around SINN watches. I bought a Lum Tec M16 and it's a torch in comparison to my BR03-94 S chrono. But to get that lume the pigment color under normal light just doesn't offer color crispness. On the other hand, with the B&R the the indices, hands and dial color contrast (the bright white and the deep black) :-!between are what's most pleasing to me on the B&R anyways!


----------



## Aqua Spearo

I held a heritage the other day at the AD and it was glowing pretty good with just a hand shielding it slightly. Its a good point mentioned about the lack of lume on a luxury watch.. some watch fanatics love their lume but you could make an argument for it looking cheap... although perfect if your are going to a rave.


----------



## bdf

I have an 03-51 gmt, the lume is not super bright, but it is readable after 12 hours of dark. I had a Graham, the lume was great, Had a Panerai T dial 028b, it was nto bad for its age, Had a Pam 088L it was pertty good as well, they were all brighter just normally, but the BR is good for extended periods

My concern with it is that it is not really very blue, I hoped it would be bluer. I have considered getting it lumed bule and doing the second hand as well as the gmt orange hand done orange. Its been a great piece to wear daily.


----------



## HelloNasty1

Aqua Spearo said:


> I held a heritage the other day at the AD and it was glowing pretty good with just a hand shielding it slightly. Its a good point mentioned about the lack of lume on a luxury watch.. some watch fanatics love their lume but you could make an argument for it looking cheap... although perfect if your are going to a rave.


Depends on the purpose of the watch. Most nice dress watches will likely lack in lume regardless of cost. Now a dive watch should have great lume. My PAM24 is a torch at night, even walking through a shadow it beams. I would not say it has to do with luxury at all, but more what the watch is in theory intended to be used for.


----------



## Aqua Spearo

BR01 is a millitary type watch, so you could probably make up some sort of argument that intense lume would not be a desired attribute on such a watch as it could compromise your position.  I never heard complaint about BR02 lume.



HelloNasty1 said:


> Depends on the purpose of the watch. Most nice dress watches will likely lack in lume regardless of cost. Now a dive watch should have great lume. My PAM24 is a torch at night, even walking through a shadow it beams. I would not say it has to do with luxury at all, but more what the watch is in theory intended to be used for.


----------



## HelloNasty1

Aqua Spearo said:


> BR01 is a millitary type watch, so you could probably make up some sort of argument that intense lume would not be a desired attribute on such a watch as it could compromise your position.  I never heard complaint about BR02 lume.


Exactly. I would consider Bell&Ross luxury and BR02 is a dive watch with good lume from what I have heard.


----------



## Kadhytia

Same here. I have tge phantom (br03) which is much worse!


----------

